# Natural Trap Cave



## Vol (Jul 5, 2009)

From the Cowboy State....

Regards, Mike

http://www.mercurynews.com/science/ci_26208727/fossil-treasure-trove-wyomings-natural-trap-cave-be


----------



## Lostin55 (Sep 21, 2013)

This is not far from my place. It is north by North East from the causeway east of Lovell on hwy 14A. There are many caves all over the area.

It can be accessed by way of the winter road above John Blue. It is off on the point to the north from the point of Little mountain.


----------

